# سر مسحة المرضى؟ ما هو وما هي أهميته؟



## الأخت مايا (3 يونيو 2009)

سر مسحة المرضى؟ ما هو وما هي أهميته؟

الإجابة: 

سر مسحه المرضى Unction of the sick في الكتاب المقدس:

1. هذا السر من أسرار الكنيسة السبعة  وهو لشفاء من امراض النفس والجسد والروح بمغفرة الخطايا وأسسه الرب يسوع له المجد في العهد الجديد وهذا الزيت عباره عن زيت نقي ثم يصلي عليه الكاهن ويوضع فيهم سبع فتائل من القطن ويصلي عليهم سبع صلوات مرتبه منذ عهد الرسل ومتفق عليها من جميع الكنائس الرسوليه ويوقدون سبع فتائل رمز لكمال حلول  مواهب الروح القدس لشفاء المريض بأسم الرب يسوع و صلاة الأيمان تشفي المريض.

2. أوصي الرب يسوع له المجد لتلاميذه لاتمام هذا السر عند ارسالهم للكرازة قائلا "واشفوا المرضى الذين فيها وقولوا لهم قد اقترب منكم ملكوت الله" (لو10: 9). "واخرجوا شياطين كثيرة ودهنوا بزيت مرضى كثيرين فشفوهم" (مر6 : 13) (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) وحتى السامري الصالح حينما كان يقدم يد العون والخدمه للإنسان المسافر الذي خرج عليه اللصوص". فتقدم وضمد جراحاته وصب عليها زيتا وخمرا واركبه على دابته واتى به الى فندق واعتنى به (لو 10 : 34).  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

3. حث القديس يعقوب الرسول المؤمنين بان يدعوا القسوس وشيوخ الكنيسه عند مرض احد منهم "أمريض احد بينكم فليدع شيوخ الكنيسة فيصلوا عليه ويدهنوه بزيت باسم الرب  وصلاة الايمان تشفي المريض والرب يقيمه وان كان قد فعل خطية تغفر له"  (يع5: 14و15).

4. أما عن الوصيه لشفاء المرضي فهناك الكثير من الشواهد علي ذلك فعند ارسالهم للكرازه اوصاهم الرب  بشفاء المرضي "ثم دعا تلاميذه الاثني عشر واعطاهم سلطانا على ارواح نجسة حتى يخرجوها ويشفوا كل مرض وكل ضعف"  (لو9: 1). و"يضعون ايديهم على المرضى فيبرأون" (مر16: 18).  "واقام اثني عشر ليكونوا معه وليرسلهم ليكرزوا  ويكون لهم سلطان على شفاء الامراض واخراج الشياطين" (مر3: 15)​


----------



## الأخت مايا (3 يونيو 2009)

الأربعاء الأول من شهر تموز 2001 
كنيسة مار شربل أدونيس – عيلة مار شربل 
الأب مارون مبارك – المرسل اللبناني 



الموضوع:  "سـرّ مسحـة المـرضـى" 



        تسميات عديدة أعطيَت لهذا السرّ إن في الشرق وإن في الغرب. سُمّيَ سرّ "الزيت" أو "سرّ الزيت المقدّس" أو سرّ "المسحة" أو "زيت المسحة" أو "مسحة المرضى" عائداً بذلك إلى التقليد. 

        ما أن نسمع هذا الإسم حتى تضطرب القلوب وتتشاءم ويدبّ الخوف، لأنّ النهاية قربت وحلّّ الموت. كثيرون يخافون هذا السرّ لأنهم يجهلونه، أو بالأحرى تكونت عندهم فكرة خاطئة عنه. لقد رُبط هذا السرّ مع المناولة الأخيرة قبل الموت، ولهذا أصبح بالنسبة الى كثيرين انه يُنذر بقدوم الموت؛ لذلك غلب عليه معنى النهاية بينما معناه الحقيقي هو سرّ تقوية الإنسان في جهاده وبالأخص من أجل شفائه من المرض. سوف نتوقف في معرض حديثنا عند عدّة نقاط تساعدنا على إيضاح مكونات هذا السرّ لنخرجه من هالة الموت ونعيده الى مكانته في الرجاء المسيحي. 

        المرض حالة موجودة في حياة البشر تجعله يختبر عجزه وحدوده، فيصل الإنسان في درجات عليا من مرضه الى الخوف في مواجهة الموت وبالتالي الى الثورة على الله، كما ومن ناحية ثانية، يمكن للإنسان أن يعيد خبره نضجه في مواجهة المرض فيكون مرضه عندها سبيل ارتداد الى ما هو جوهري لالتماس الله والعودة إليه. 

        يعرض الكتاب المقدّس في عهديه ان حالة المرض تدفع بالإنسان إلى معرفة الله سيداً على الحياة والموت وبالتالي يلتمس منه الشفاء، ويسوع لعب دور الطبيب الشافي في حالات متعدّدة، فهو عنده سلطان الشفاء وغفران الخطايا وسلّم هذا السلطان لرسله وللكنيسة التي تستعمل هذا السلطان في "سرّ مسحة المرضى". وهنا نطرح السؤال، ما هو معنى المسحة: 

1-        الزيت والمسحة: 

القمح والكرمة والزيتونة:  هذه الثلاثة كانت أركان الإقتصاد القديم الذي كان ريفيّاً في جوهره. الخبز للحياة، والخمر للأفراح والأناشيد، والزيت للتذوق والإنارة والتطبيب والعطور والرياضة البدنية. وباختصار:  للجمال الجسماني والانارة في الليل. 

        لكن في حضارات التنوير الكهربائي والطبّ الكيمائي انحط اعتبار الزيب عمّا كان عليه قديماً: فهو اليوم مبتذل، لم يعد يحمل عبارة "التكريس" كما كان يتكرّس الملوك بالمسح بالزيت. فلو عدنا الى الفكر السامي نفهم جيداً بُعد كلمة زيت وكلمة مسحة أو مسح بالزيت. فلكمتا "مسيحي ومسيح" تعنيان "الممسوح". فالمسيح تجسّدَ حقاً تاريخياًً في حضارة الزيتونة والعمل الحرفي حيث نعبّر عن رسالته الخلاصية بهذا اللقب الذي تنبّأ عنه الأنبياء: "المسيح" أي الذي قبل المسحة. 

        كلمة "مسيحي" التي تصاغ من "المسيح" تصف تلاميذ يسوع. والشواهد القديمة تُظهر ان المحيط اليوناني فهمها بالنسبة الى المسحة. فالقديس بولس ذاته يكتب الى الكورنتيين: "هو الله الذي يثبّتنا وإيّاكم في المسيح. فهو الذي مسحنا" (2كو 1-21). وفي موضع آخر: "نحن رائحة المسيح الطيّبة". نرى هنا أهميّة طقوس المسحة التي يمارسها المسيحي: المطلوب هو إظهار مشاركتنا مع المسيح وذلك فيما يحدّد شخصيته". (بيار فالان).

·          انطلاقاً من استعماله في الحضارة الساميّة، يبقى الزيت بالنسبة إلينا، نحن المسيحيين، قبل كلّ شيء، رمز الشفاء والنور. 

·         انطلاقاً من ميزاته يبقى الزيت ما كان عليه في العصور اليهودية والمسيحية القديمة: رمز الروح القدس. فبالإضافة إلى المسحات الطبيّة، كمسحة السامري الصالح، نرى في اسرائيل مسحات التكريس للمذابح والكهنة والملوك. كمسحة داود: "أخذ صموئيل قرنا من زيت ومسحه وسط اخوته. فحلّ الروح القدس على داود منذ ذلك اليوم" (اصموئيل 16/ 13). 

·         وأخيراً، بما انّ يسوع هو والألوهة واحد، وبما ان الروح القدس يملؤه، فهو الممسوح المثالي قبل ايّة مسحة مادية. انّه النبي والملك والكاهن والهيكل والمذبح. به يتكرّس كلّ شيء ومنه كلّ شيء ينال الروح. هو "المسيح" اي الممسوح: منذ تجسّده، يسوع مملوء من الله ومن الروح القدس (أع 10، 38)، كما من زيت خفيّ يخترقه وهو يفيضه على العالم الذي خلّصه. 

فبِهِ توزّع الزيوت المقدّسة، انطلاقاً من رموزها العديدة، على المسيحيين نعمة الروح القدس المتعددة الأشكال: 

          -   نعمة المشاركة في الكهنوت والملكيّة والنبوءة والجهاد مع المسيح، اي العماد والتثبيت. 

-                     نعمة الاشتراك في عيد المصالحة الشاملة بالصفح والشفاء، وقد امّحت كل تجاعيد الخطيئة واصبحنا فرحين في جماعة القديسين على الأرض او في السماء، في جسدنا وقد تقوّى أو في لباسنا الممجّد. وهذا هو سرّ مسحة المرضى. 

  لذا نفهم جيداً ما ملخصه: 

        لم يَمسح يسوع احداً بالزيت قط. في هذه الأسرار الثلاثة، كما في سرّ الدرجة، المهمّ والمعنى النهائي لطقس المسحة يرجع اوّلا الى انّه يطبّق لقب الربّ بالذات، في اليونانية "كريست" وفي العبريّة "مسيا" أي الممسوح. فالمسيح "الممسوح"، هو الذي يعمّد ويثبّت ويرسم الكهنة ويغفر ويشفي المرضى. 

  2-        المرضى والخطيئة : 

انطلاقاً من ذهنية الكتاب المقدس نستخلص انه يوجد علاقة قوية بين الموت والخطيئة. هذا ما يُبيّنه الكتاب صراحة: "بوسعك أن تأكل من كل اشجار الفردوس، يوصي الربّ الإله الإنسان، ما عدا شجرة معرفة الخير والشر. فمن يوم تأكل منها، موتاً تموت." (تكوين 2، 16-17). يتضح لنا من هذا الأمر ان الإنسان، مجبول من التراب، كسائر الكائنات الحيّة، هو بطبيعته خاضع لمسيرة: الولادة، النمو، الموت. وعندما دخلت الخطيئة "اصبح الموت حتمياً". هذا ما يعود ليؤكده بولس الرسول في روما 5، 12-21؛ أي ان الخطيئة والموت دخلا معاً في عالم الناس. 

        والحال ان المرض هو المقدّمة، القريبة أو البعيدة، لمسيرة الموت الحزينة. فالمرض، اذن، كالموت، هو من ألاعيب الشيطان الحسود في جوّ إنساني هو جو الخطيئة. فالمرض كالموت مرتبط بالخطيئة. هذا لا يعني ان فلاناً مرض لأنّه أهان الله شخصياً: المسيح يثور على هذه الفكرة (يوحنا 9/ 2). لكنّ المرض، كالموت، لا يمسّ الإنسان إلاّ بسبب حالته البشريّة الخاطئة. لذلك نجد "المخلّص" يشفي المرضى بالعشرات. وكان كلّ نشاطه محصوراً بنشر الكلمة وبعمل الشفاء. كان يعمل بحيث لم يكونوا يتركون له الوقت الكافي ليأكل (مرقس 3/ 20؛ 6/ 31)... 

  خلاص هؤلاء التعساء، هذه كانت البشرى السارّة‍! بالطبع كان يشفيهم بدافع الحبّ والشفقة، وفي الوقت عينه لكي يعطي علامات مجيء الملكوت: عندما ظهر يسوع على المسرح، رأى الشيطان، الذي كان قد طُرح أرضاً في فشله الأول (رؤ 12/ 9)، أن هناك من هو أقوى منه (لوقا 11/ 22). 

        "جاء يسوع يشاركنا حياة اللحم والدم، ليقضي بموته على الذي في يده سلطان الموت أي ابليس" (عبرانيين 2، 14). 

        قبل موته وقيامته، فكّ حناق الموت عن رقاب العباد، المتألمين، المخلّعين والبرص: قفزات العرج هي بدء رقصة القائمين من الموت واندحار الشيطان. فالخطيئة الموت المرض، كلّها "من أعمال الشيطان"، اذا أمكن القول. 

        والقديس بطرس، في خطابه في بيت كورنيليوس، يدلّ على هذه التلازمات: "انتم تعرفون كيف مسح الله يسوع الناصري بالروح القدس والقدرة، فسار في كلّ مكان يعمل الخير ويشفي كلّ الذين استولى عليهم ابليس" (أعمال 10/ 38)... ثمّ "قتلوه صلباً فأقامه الله في اليوم الثالث... وكلّ من آمن به، ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا" (أعمال 10/ 39...). إذ بموته القويّ، "رمى أرضاً أمير هذا العالم نهائياً" (يوحنا 12/ 31). 

        من بعد معرفه هذه العلاقة الأولى بين الموت والخطيئة، نصل إلى معرفة العلاقة الثانية بين الشفاء والغفران. "يا بني مغفورة لك خطاياك"، قال يسوع للمخلّع؛ وعند ذهول الباقين، أجابهم يسوع "لكي تعلموا ان لإبن الإنسان سلطان مغفرة الخطايا، إنّي آمرك، قم احمل سريرك وأمشِ، أعاد الأمر الثاني للمخلّّع" (راجع مرقس 2/ 1-12)، يتضمّه شفاء هذا المسكين عجائب إلهية ثلاث: 

        1)        هناك علاقة وثيقة بين الخطيئة  والمرض. أتوا إلى يسوع بمريض فحدّثهم يسوع عن الخطيئة. فكّ وثاق الرجل، لا بقوّة الطبّ، بل بالكلمة ذاتها التي تقتل فيه حالة الخطيئة. الخطيئة والمرض يجرّ احدهما الآخر، فتواريا معاً بقوّة المسيح. 

        2)        يعطي يسوع اعجوبة المخلّع كبرهان على سلطان المغفرة الذي لديه، أي شفاء الإنسان روحياً أيضاً. فهو اذن يحيي الإنسان كلّه... هو يعمل مع أبيه... لكي "يحيي من يشاء" نفسا وجسداً – اذا امكن القول – بحيث أن "من سمع كلمته فقد انتقل من الموت الى الحياة" (يوحنا 5/ 15-30) أي الى الحياة الإلهية، حياة الحبّ التي تنتصر على كلّ مرض وكلّ موت. 

3)            هذه هي الأعجوبة تنبئ بالحقيقة العتيدة: يحمل المخلّص الى الناس الشفاء النهائي لكل شرّ، أي القيامة من الموت الذي يقود اليه المرض عاجلاً ام آجلاً. وعمل الحياة هذا سيتمّ بموت المسيح وقيامته (راجع مسحة المرضى لبرنارد سيسبواه). 

  ليس المسيح طبيباً. إنّه مخلّص. لقد عَمِلَ عَمَل الطبيب، بدون شكّ. لكنّه لم يفصل بين امراض الجسد وأمراض النفس. ليس طبيب الأجساد بل طبيب الأشخاص. 

       من هنا نتعرف على سرّ مسحة المرضى، كيف ان يسوع كان يشفي المرضى وكيف كان يحرّر الناس من الأروح التي كانت تمتلكها. هكذا ظهر يسوع الآسي، اي الذي أخذ أمراضنا وعاهاتنا، وإنّه اراد أن يتألم في جسده وروحه حتى الموت. هكذا نفهم ان كل الأسرار تأخذ معناها، المسيح الفصحي، المسيح المائت والقائم من الموت. ويسوع أرسل تلاميذه ليتمّوا وليتابعوا ما بدأ من شفاء المرضى. أرسلهم وأوصاهم في البشارة: "قولوا في الطريق: ان ملكوت الله قريب. اشفوا المرضى، اقيموا الموتى، طهّروا البرص، اطردوا الشياطين" (متى 10/ 7-8). 

       ويخبرنا مرقس: "فمضوا وبشّروا بالتوبة وطردوا شياطين كثيرة ومسحوا المرضى الكثيرين بالزيت فشفوهم" (6/ 12-13).  

        لم يكن لهذه المسحات الطابع الطبّي المعروف آنذاك. فقد اصبحت على يد الرسل رموزاً طقسيّة: فهي تمنح لا لقوّتها الشفائية التي كانوا ينتظرونها من الزيت، بل بقوة الربّ يسوع، كالعماد. مسحة هؤلاء المرضى تبيّن رمزياً إيمان الرسل، وفي بعض الحالات إيمان المرضي، وترتكز على قوّة المسيح ضدّ الشرّ، في سبيل الحياة. 

        "فالتوبة" الروحية و "الشفاء" الجسدي هما عملياً "طرد القوّات الشيطانية" وفتح المجال أمام ملكوت الله. وهذا هو عمل السرّ بكامله. 

        بعد قيامة المسيح، تابع التلاميذ باسمه عمل حنان المخلّص نحو المرضى بالصلاة لأجلهم وبالمسحة، كما علّمهم. فهم يحتفلون بها في الجماعة. رسالة يعقوب هي الشهادة الموحاة في هذا الصدد. 

​


----------



## الأخت مايا (3 يونيو 2009)

3-       رسالة مار يعقوب والمسحة: 

        لدينا في رسالة القدّيس يعقوب، الدستور الإلهي لسرّ مسحة المرضى. فالكاتب الملهم – هو مسيحيّ مرتدّ عن اليهوديّة – جمع، من دون ترتيب، تعاليم التقليد الرسولي العائدة الى القديس يعقوب، أخي الربّ، كما نظنّ. وهو يكتب في آخر رسالته: 



"هل فيكم مريض؟ ليستدعِ شيوخ الكنيسة ليصلّوا عليه ويدهنوه بالزيت باسم الربّ. فالصلاة مع الإيمان تخلّص المريض والربّ يعافيه. وان كان قد ارتكب خطيئة، غفرها له. ليعترف بعضكم لبعض بخطاياه وليصلّ بعضكم لأجل بعض حتّى تنالوا الشفاء" (5/ 14-15).  

·          هل فيك مريض؟  لا يقول "منازع"!... الكلمة اليونانية "استيناس" تعني الذي لم يعد في وسعه ان يمشي، كان في الأمس معكم وبينكم في العمل، في الكنيسة... وها هو يتوقّف، يسمَّر في غرفته، ان لم يكن في فراشه، بسبب مرض خبيث أو شيخوخة متقدّمة... بما انّه لم يعد يستطيع التنقّل، فالجماعة تأتي إليه. تأتي الكنيسة إليه في شخص كهنتها. يسوع المسيح يأتي إليه. 

·          هو بأمسّ الحاجة إلى الكنيسة. لا سيما وانّ المرض يؤلمه. بالمعنى الأدبي والجسدي، هو محكوم عليه بألاّ ينهض بعد. انّه معزول، يائس، منهوك – لم يعد باستطاعتي أن أصلّي ! – يتألّم؛ نفذ صبره. انّه بحاجة الى الربّ، عبر جماعة الخلاص، اكثر ممّا هو بحاجة إلى طبيب.

·          فليستدع اذن شيوخ الكهنة... انّها نصيحة، لا أمر: ليس هذا السرّ إلزامياً. مع أننا نتمنّاه لذواتنا. فلنساعد الآخرين لكي يطلبوه. إذ على المريض ذاته أن يطلبه: النصيحة موجّهة إليه لكي يستدعي شيوخ الكنيسة. هذا يفترض انّه واعٍ متنبّه، وانّه يرغب في السرّ. ليست المسحة طقساً سحرياً، لا تفيد بطريقة آلية...

·          "الشيوخ"  ليسوا الأكبر سناً في الجماعة بل "الذين أقامهم الروح القدس وكلاء ليرعوا كنيسة الله" (أعمال 20/28) : هم المسؤولون فيها أو ممثّلوها، خدمتها، المهتمّون بها. كانوا يدعونهم آناً كهنة وآناً أساقفة. كانوا يأتون جميعاً، ومع المريض وأقاربه واصدقائه كانوا يقيمون ليتورجيا بيتيّة احتفاليّة.

·          يصلّون عليه، يضعون عليه الأيدي – يبسطونها – كما يعلّم التقليد. يبسطون أيديهم فوق المريض الممدّد على فراشه كي يقوم على رجليه، إن كان في ذلك خير له... يصلّون عليه  بعد أن يمسحوه بالزيت باسم الربّ. فالسرّ يكمن في هذه الحركة الرمزية. كما كان الربّ يلمس عيون العميان وآذان الطرش ويمسحها بريقه وبالتراب المبلّل... فنحن من لحم ودم: جسدنا هو وسيلتنا الوحيدة للّقاء والتبادل.

·          صلاة الإيمان  هي كلّ هذا الاحتفال الضارع، وبخاصّة الطقس السرّي بعبارته الصريحة الضارعة. الإيمان هو إيمان الكنيسة والكهنة والحاضرين (كما في كفرناحوم). وبالأخص هو إيمان المريض: إيمانه العادي وإيمانه اليوم. ما أروع هذه الهتافات في الإنجيل! – "يا ابن داود، ارحمني!... أريد أن أرى!..." وكان الربّ يستجيبها: "فليكن لك بحسب إيمانك"...

·          صلاة الإيمان تخلّص المريض...   أي خلاص؟ بالطبع الخلاص الأبدي – المغفرة والقيامة – الذي اكتسبه لنا المخلّص والذي في سبيله، عاجلاً أم آجلاً، يجب أن نموت مع المخلّص. ولكن قبل هذا وبمقدار ما يهمّنا خير المريض الحقيقي، نتكلّم على الخلاص الجسدي والأدبي والذي يعيد المريض الى عمله والى شراكة الناس الأخوية وإلى فرح الحياة. "ان فعليّ خلّص وأقام يعنيان إمّا شفاء المريض، إمّا خلاصه الأبدي الذي لا يتضمّن حتماً الشفاء"

·          فيقيمه الربّ،  يوقفه على رجليه، كما صنع بمخلّع كفرناحوم ومخلّع بيت زاتا وحماة بطرس (مرقس 1/ 31) وابنة يائير (متى 9/ 25) وابن ارملة نائيم (لوقا 7/ 14) وغيرهم... كما يقول الكتاب الموحى أكثر من عشرين مرّة أنه "قام" من القبر (الفعل اليوناني: "اجيرو" : نهض، قام من الموت).

"استعمال هذه المفردات المتواتر بشدّة على المفهوم المسيحاني للشفاءات التي صنعها يسوع: لأن المسيح كان مزمعاً أن "يقوم" حيّاً من الموت، لذلك استطاع أن يقيم المرضى والأموات (هذا ما يستطيع عمله الرسل من بعده). وذلك استعداداً "للقيامة" الأخيرة التي ستكون في آن شفاء وقيامة لكلّ انسان ولكلّ الإنسان. 

        "واجراءات شيوخ الكنيسة شكل من هذه الديناميكية. فاذا تمّ الشفاء الجسدي، على المريض أن يرى في ذلك عربون "قيامته" التامّة، شفاءه النهائي. فالصحّة أُعطيت له لتساعده على أن يعيش "حياة هذا الجسد" (فيليبي 1/ 22) مقرونة "بالحياة الأبديّة" بعد أن يتغلّب على الشرّ والموت. 

        "وإن كانت ساعة انتقاله قد أتت، فالمسحة تطبعه للقيامة الأخيرة". 



4-       المعطيات التاريخية "لسر مسحة المرضى": 

عاشت الكنيسة "مسحة المرضى"، عبر العصور والثقافات، بطرق متنوعة، نلقي عليها نظرة سريعة لنتعرف على تطورها وتنوعها: 

أ)     في القرون الأولى:   بعد رسالة يعقوب التي ظهرت حوالي سنة 80 أو 90 مثل إنجيل يوحنا، مراجع من القرن الثاني والثالث تذكر، بين الخِدم الأساسية التي يمارسها الكهنة والأساقفة، زيارة المرضى، إنّها مهمّة أساسية من مهمّات الشمامسة تعدّهم لها وتسترعى انتباههم إليها. 

        فعلى الأساقفة والكهنة أن يكمّلوا عمل المسيح: إعلان البشرى السارّة، وضع الأيدي على المرضى والصلاة عليهم ومساعدتهم. لا شكّ في أنّهم استعملوا خدمة الزيت المقدّس للمرضى. فرسالة يعقوب تشهد لاستعمال قائم. إنّما في ذلك الزمان، حيث كان المحتفل يرتجل الليتورجيا بكل حرّية، كانت العبارات والطقوس متروكة للإلهام الشخصي. لذلك لم يبقَ لنا منها مراجع مدوّنة. فلسنا نعرف كتباً حول رتبة مسحة المرضى قبل القرن الثامن. بينما لدينا من القرن الرابع صلوات تبريك الزيت المقدّس على يد الأسقف. 



·          في "التقليد الرسولي" لهيبوليت، الراجع الى ما بين 218 و 235 نقرأ ما قد زيد في القرن الرابع، وهذا يفترض من قبل المؤمنين عادة حمل الزيت لتبريكه في قدّاس الأسقف:  

"اذا قدّم أحد زيتاً، فليشكر الأسقف كما عند تقدمة الخبز والخمر، في صلاة كهذه: "أيها الإله، إنّك تقدّس هذا الزيت، الذي به مسحت الملوك والكهنة والأنبياء، لخدمة من يقبلونه. فليمنح التعزية كلّ من يذوقه والصحّة كلّ من يستعمله". 

        الذي يستعمل الزيت المقدّس هو المريض أو المقعد والذي هو بحاجة الى "مساعدة" جسديّة أو أدبيّة أو روحيّة. والخاطئ أيضاً؟... 

        لا يُستعمل هذا الزيت المقدّس بالمسحة فحسب، بل بالامكان شربه. فيحملونه الى البيوت. والعلمانيّون يقدّمونه لمرضاهم. والمرضى يستعملونه هم ذواتهم. وهذا لا يمنع من أن يكون سرّا وسرّاً من اختصاص الأسقف: فهو الذي باركه. كما كان المؤمنون يحملون القربان الذي قدّسه الكاهن إلى المرضى. 

        يجب إذن ان نشدّد  في هذه الصلاة على كلمة "تكريس": عمل الروح القدس الثاني، في استعمال هذا الزيت المقدّس استعمالاً تقوياً، يعود الى بركة الأسقف وإلى طابع التكريس الذي يحمله هذا الزيت عينه. 

       ب)       في القرن الرابع والخامس:    

        *    كتاب صلوات سيرابيون تمويس (منتصف القرن الرابع) يسمعنا صوت الشرق من خلال صلاة البركة هذه "لزيت المرضى": 

        "نسألك أن ترسل من علوّ سمائك قوّة ابنك الوحيد الشفائية على هذا الزيت... لكي يبعد كلّ مرض وكلّ عجز... ولكي يمنح المرضى النعمة وغفران الخطايا، وليكن لهم دواء للحياة والخلاص وليجلب لهم الصحّة وكمال النفس والجسد والروح والقوّة الكافية... لكي يتمجّد اسم ابنك يسوع المسيح الذي صُلِب وقام من الموت لأجلنا والذي حمل أمراضنا وضعفنا والذي سوف يأتي ليدين الأحياء والأموات". 

        قوّة السرّ الشفائية بارزة في هذا النصّ. لكن مع غفران الخطايا والقداسة والخلاص العامّ. كلّ هذا مع الحياة الأبديّة الى حيث يجذبنا يسوع القائم من الموت لأنه "حمل أمراضنا وضعفنا". 

        *    الصلاة الرومانية التي ظهرت في القرن الخامس سيكون لها تأثير في كلّ كتب الغرب الطقسيّة، بحيث تكفي لتعلّمنا ما في كتب طقوس التبريكات: 

        "أرسل، يا ربّ، من علوّ السماء، الروح القدس، الى زيت الزيتون هذا الذي تنازلت فعصرته من هذه الشجرة الصلبة لكي يسعف أجسادنا ويصبح، ببركتك، لمن يُمسح به أو يشربه، دواء للروح والجسد، وليطرد كل ألم وكلّ ضعف وكلّ مرض..." 

        هنا ايضاً تشديد على مساعدة الجسد دون نسيان دواء الروح. والعادة الغربية الأكيدة هي أن يُحفظ الزيت المقدّس في البيوت وأن يستعمله المريض بحسب الطرق المناسبة، خارجيّة كانت أم داخليّة. 

        بازاء هذه النصوص، هناك مرجعان ساعدا على تثبيث عقيدة المسحة وطقسها طوال الألف المسيحي الأول، في الغرب: 

·          رسالة البابا زخيا الأول سنة 416 تبقى حتّى القرن الحادي عشر مرجعاً للكنيسة المعلّمة. يكتب هذا البابا بصدد رسالة يعقوب : "وهل فيكم مريض"...

"لا شكّ في أنّ هذا النصّ يعني المؤمنين المرضى، الذين يحقّ لهم أن يُمسحوا بالزيت المقدّس. بهذا الزيت الذي كرّسه الأسقف يحقّ، ليس للأكليروس فحسب، بل للمسيحييّن كافة، أن يستعملوا المسحة اذا ما اشتدّ المرض عليهم أو على ذويهم... للأسقف وحده حقّ اعداد هذا الزيت. بالطبع لا يجوز منحه للخطأة "التائبين" لأنّه "سرّ". فالذين نحرمهم من سائر الأسرار، كيف نمنحهم شيئاً مثل هذا؟". ​


----------



## الأخت مايا (3 يونيو 2009)

هناك خمس ملاحظات: 

        -    يُعتبر الزيت المقدّس "سراً" وهو يحمل قوّة إلهيّة. 

        -    يُعطى هذه القوّة بالتكريس. والذي يكرّس هذا الزيت هو الأسقف وهو الذي يكمّل السرّ. 

        -    وهذا الزيت المقدّس، كسائر الأسرار محصور "بالمؤمنين"، المعمّدين، المؤمنين غير الواقعين في "رباط" التوبة العلنيّة. أي يجب منعه عن الذي لم يتصالحوا بعد. 

        -    هذا الزيت وقف على المرضى. 

        -    باستطاعة العلمانيّين، لا الكهنة فقط، أن يمنحوا هذا المسحة. 



        *    مواعظ القديس سيزير أسقف آرل، في القرن الخامس، موجّهة إلى مسيحيّين يستشيرون منجّمين وسحرة. "تبحثون عن صحّة الجسد فتجدون موت النفس..." وهو يشدّد على فعاليّة الافخارستيّا والمسحة الجسديّة: 

        "كلّما عرض مرض ما، فليتناول المريض جسد المسيح ودمه وليطلب بتواضع وإيمان الزيت الذي كرّسه الكهنة وليمسح به جسده ليتمّ فيه ما كُتب (يعقوب 5/ 14-15). ترون، أيها الأخوة، أنّ من أسرع متوجهاً الى الكنيسة، وهو مريض، يستحقّ صحّة الجسد ومغفرة الخطايا" (عظة 13). 

        يظن سيزير أن الاتحاد بالمسيح، ربّ الحياة والموت، يقود الى الشفاء: "فهو ربّ الصحة". ثمار الصحّة هي شفاء الجسد ومغفرة الخطايا، أي الصحّة التامّة. "كل خطيئة تصيب بحدّ ذاتها الصحّة، اذ لا يمكن أن يكون الإنسان في حالة تناغم وهو منفصل عن الله" (برنار هيرينغ). 

        نلاحظ أن سيزير يتحدّث عن بركة الكاهن ولا يحصرها بالأسقف. لكن بوسع العلمانيين أن يستعملوا هذا الزيت الذي كرّسه الكاهن. 

        سيكون لسيزير تأثير كبير على كلّ العمل الرعوي في اوروبا طوال العصور اللاحقة. 

1)       أطلق سيزير أسقف آرل علامة الخطر: كلّما تورّطت المسيحيّة في الغابة الوثنيّة، تراجعت تدريجياً مسحة المرضى أمام الطقوس السحريّة. ووضعت السلطة الاكليريكيّة يدها على منح السرّ الذي أهمله العلمانيّون لتعطيه أهميّة أكبر، وأمانة منها لرسالة يعقوب التي تطلب أن "يأتي إلى المريض جمهور الشيوخ" لأجل ليتورجيا احتفالية. لذلك انتشرت في اماكن عدّة كتب طقوس لا في موضوع تبريك الزيت فحسب، بل في موضوع المسح بالزيت المقدّس. 

2)       وكردّة فعل أيضاً ضدّ السحر – هذا الصدأ الذي يأكل كلّ الممارسات الدينيّة بما فيها الأسرار – راحوا يولون ثمرة المسحة المطهّرة (غفران الخطايا) أهميّة تزداد يوماً فيوماً. امّا شفاء الجسد فأصبح ثانوياً... تدريجياً... بحيث أصبح "مساعدة جسديّة" غامضة. هذا خلال القرون الثامن والتاسع والعاشر. وراح السرّ يتحوّل تدريجياً الي قضيّة روحيّة محضة.

3)       أمّا ما قادنا الى التطور الأهم فهي كتب الطقوس. انّه انزلاق حقيقي. كانت التوبة العلنيّة وحدها هي الرسمية حتى القرن التاسع. لكنّ ممارستها كانت صعبة. فالخطأة – ولم يكن عددهم بأقل منه اليوم – كما هي حالهم اليوم، لم يكن لديهم سوى مرجعين: العودة الى الغفران والمناولة، أو ترك الأسرار طوال حياتهم.

وعند ساعة الموت... كان عليهم أن يلبسوا حالاً حالة التوبة العلنيّة وأن يطلبوا المصالحة لكي يموتوا مع الحلّة والمناولة الأخيرة. كانت ممارسة التوبة على فراش الموت قد اصبحت مألوفة. فجذبت وراءها مسحة المرضى. كيف ذلك؟ 

       كان زخيا الأول قد كتب أن المسحة لا تُمنح للخطأة الذين لم يتصالحوا بعد لأنّهم محرومون من الأسرار... فلن يكن يحقّ للتائبين قبول المسحة الاّ بعد مصالحتهم على فراش الموت. التوبة على فراش الموت جرّت المسحة على فراش الموت. 



       ج)    في القرون الوسطى: 

        حتى لما سمحت التوبة الفردية بالمصالحة في الحياة، بقي زيت المرضى يُمنح على فراش الموت: منذ القرنين الحادي عشر والثاني عشر لم يعودوا يمنحون المسحة الاّ على فراش الموت وبعد التوبة والمناولة الأخيرة لكي تكون المصالحة تامّة: وهكذا أصبحت المسحة "السرّ الأخير"، "المسحة الأخيرة". 

        اللاهوتيّون المدرسيّون سيُنعمون التفكير في هذا الواقع. على هذه الأنقاض سوف يبنون اوّل درس لاهوت حول الأسرار... من هنا لاهوت القديس توما: 

        "من الواضح أن هذا السرّ هو الأخير وانّه، الى حدّ، خاتمة الاستشفاء الروحي: فيه، اذا صحّ القول، يستعد الإنسان الى قبول المجد. من هنا اسمه "المسحة الأخيرة". ومن الواضح أيضاً أن هذا السرّ يجب الاّ يُمنح لجميع المرضى بل للذين يبدو مرضهم قريباً من النهاية فقط". 

        من هذا التعليم "المدرسي" بصدد مسحة المرضى وُلدت عادة منحه "عند الموت". 

        فيبدو إذّاك عرضه على المريض كحكم بالموت. وذوو المريض يؤجلّون يوماً بعد يوم دعوة الكاهن. ينتظرون أن يغيب المريض عن الوعي... أن يدخل في غيبوبة... أن يموت... فيحرمونه "سرّاً هو له"، سرّاً يحتاج المريض إليه لكي "يعيش" كما يجب. 



        مجمع ترانت: 

        أمّا مجمع ترانت فلم يقع في هذا الفخّ رغم كلّ التعاميم التي كانت تصب فيه. فامتنع عن السقوط بقدر امكاناته آنذاك. اليكم البنود الأربعة التي تطرقت للموضوع: 

1)       المسحة الأخيرة سرّ وضعه المسيح وحدّده ونشره القدّيس يعقوب. 

2)       ثمرته منح النعمة ومغفرة الخطايا ومساعدة المريض.  

3)                تقليد الكنيسة الرومانية لا يتناقض فكرة القديس يعقوب.

4)       يتكلّم يعقوب على الكهنة المرسومين بقوله "الشيوخ". لذا فالكاهن وحده هو خادم السرّ.

فصول عقائدية تشرح هذه القرارات: 

-         مادة السرّ هي زيت زيتون كرّسه الأسقف. هذا هو التقليد اللاتيني. لكنّ التقليد الشرقي، حيث الكاهن يكرّس الزيت عند منح السرّ، ليس مرفوضاً. عدّة باباوات قبلوا به... وكذلك تشريعنا الجديد. 

-         ثمرة السرّ هي بالطبع "نعمة الروح القدس". لأية غاية؟

أ‌) محو الخطايا وعواقبها (الغضب الروحي). 

ب‌)              اغاثة نفس المريض وتقويتها.

ت‌)              في بعض الحالات، الصحّة الجسديّة، اذا كان ذلك مفيداً للخلاص. عودة خجولة الى الوراء. تبقى الصحّة في البعيد، صغيرة ترتجف. لكنّها هنا!

-       وأخيراً، قابل السرّ هو كلّ ذي مرض عضال: "يجب أن تمنح المسحة للمرضى ولا سيما الذي في حالة خطرة بحيث يبدون قريبين من الموت". في الأبواب التأديبيّة، تُدان كخطل، الذهنيّة المألوفة التي تؤجل المسحة الى وقت الموت ومنح السرّ لمن اصبحوا "بين الموت والحياة". 

المجمع الفاتيكاني الثاني: 

        في دستور الليتورجيا، أخذ المجمع الفاتيكاني الثاني، في ثلاثة بنود (73 – 75) موقفاً من مفهوم "المسحة": 

        "إن المسحة الأخيرة التي يمكن أن تسمّى أيضاً ومن الأفضل مسحة المرضى ليست فقط سرّ الذين يكونون في خطر الموت الشديد. وبالتالي فإن الوقت المناسب لقبولها هو حقاً عندما يبدأ المؤمن بالدخول في خطر الموت نتيجة ضعف جسدي أو بسبب الشيخوخة". 

        "سرّ المنازعين" هو القربانة الأخيرة: يمنحونه المحكوم عليهم بالموت والغرقى الذين لا خلاص لهم والجنود قبل المعركة... امّا المسحة فهي ليست لهم: إنها "للمرضى". 

        فالبندان 74، 75 من الدستور في الليتورجيّا يأمران ما يلي: 

1)     "ما عدا رتبتي مسحة المرضى والمناولة الأخيرة المنفصلتين، فليوضع اذن كتاب رتب يجمع الرتبتين تُمنح بموجبه المسحة للمريض بعد الاعتراف وقبل قبول المناولة الأخيرة" (74). 

2)     ويزيد المجمع: "وليأتِ عدد المسحات موافقاً للظروف. وليُعد النظر في الصلوات المختصّة برتبة مسحة المرضى لكي تأتي مطابقة للأوضاع المختلفة للمرضى الذين يقبلون هذا السرّ" (74). لقد حذفوا المسحات على العينين والاذنين والأنف والشفتين والرجلين. واعتاضوا عنها بمسحة على الجبين وأخرى في باطن اليدين المفتوحتين.



5-         سؤالان أخيران في سرّ المسحة: 

أ‌)              كيف يحتفل به؟ 

مسحة المرضى مثل كل الأسرار يحتفل بها ليتورجياً وجماعياً، يمكن في الأسرة او المستشفى او الكنيسة. ومن المناسب ان نحتفل بهذا السرّ ضمن القداس. وممكن وحتى واجب ان يسبقة سر التوبة ثم الافخارستيا. 

الاحتفال المكون من عدة عناصر: ليتورجية الكلمة، قبلها فعل توبة، وخلالها عنصران مهمان اولا الكهنة يضعون ايديهم على المريض ويصلوا عليه بإيمان الكنيسة. ثانياً المسحة بالزيت المقدس الذي كرسه البطريرك يوم خميس الأسرار. 



ب‌)         مفاعيل السرّ، ما هي؟ 

اولاً: هو نعمة وموهبة خاصة من الروح القدس نعمة تعزية وسلام وتغلب على الصعاب في حالة المرض او الشيخوخة، تجدد الثقة والإيمان بالله لمواجهة وساوس الشيطان تجتذب النفس من اليأس ولتقبّل مشيئة الله في حياته. 

ثانياً: اتحاد بآلام المسيح، بنعمة هذا السرّ المريض يلتقي مع المسيح، القوة التي يعطيه اياها السرّ تجعله يكرس آلامه ليتحد مع المسيح. يعطينا نعمة لنفهم الألم والا يبقى عندنا سؤال وخوف وتمرد على الألم ويقول مار بولس اكمل في جسدي ما نقص في آلام المسيح. 

ثالثاً: نعمة كنسيّة اي ان المرضى الذين يقبلون هذا السرّ يشتركون طواعيا بآلام المسيح ويعطون قسما من الخير الى شعب الله. المريض يتحمّل بفرح آلامه. اذا لم يحصل على الشفاء والفداء شخصياً في حياته يبقى المفعول موجوداً على كل الكنيسة هو يقدّسها بنعمة هذا السرّ، وكثر من المؤمنين تقدّسوا وقدّسوا الكنيسة باحتمالهم الألم. تولستوي يخبر عن راهب اصيب بالألم واقعد ولم يقدر ان يذهب الى الرسالة، وكانت رسالته ان يزوره الناس من حوله ويروه في هذا الكرسي وهو مشلول يتقبّل الألم بكل فرح. عندما نقبل الألم نعيش الرسالة ونكون قد افتدينا اشخاصاً كثر وقدمنا الفداء الى كثر في الكنيسة. 

 رابعاً:  تأهب للعبور الأخير. سر مسحة المرضى يمنح لمن يعاني امراضاً ثقيلة كم بالاحرى ان يمنح لمن يشرفون على النزوح من الحياة لذا فان كثر يسمّونه سرّ المنتقلين. حياتنا تبدأ مع سرّ المعموديّة، سرّ مسحة المرضى يجعلنا نتشبّه بموت وقيامة المسيح. المعموديّة تثبت فينا الحياة الجديدة ومسحة التثبيت تقوينا في الجهاد بالحياة والمسحة الأخيرة تحصن نهاية حياتنا الأرضية بسور متين يؤهلنا لقبول كل الصراعات الأخيرة قبل دخولنا الى بيت الآب. 



خـاتمـة: 

 هذا السرّ هو آخر سرّ في حياة الإنسان المسيحي. الكنيسة تقدّم القربان للمشرفين على مغادرة الحياة بالإضافة الى مسحة المرضى. هو التحضير تجاه كل الصراعات الأخيرة لمقابلة ربّنا: من أكل جسدي وشرب دمي له الحياة الأبدية وأنا أُقيمه في اليوم الأخير. كما ان الافخارستيّا سرّ موت وآلام المسيح وقيامته، سرّ الانتقال الى الحياة وسرّ العبور من هذا العالم الى الآب. هكذا هو سرّ مسحة المرضى يساعدنا إلى الإنطلاق إلى الوطن السماوي وهكذا ينهي الإنسان رحلته الأرضيّة. 



السؤال للتفكير:

لماذا نخاف أو نتشاءم من "سرّ المسحة"؟ 

وكيف نعمل لكي نكتشف قدرته ومفعوله في غلب الألم؟ ​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا الاخت مايا

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الأخت مايا (4 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا الاخت مايا
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكرا كليمو لتواجدك الدائم
سلام الرب بقلبك


----------



## happy angel (5 يونيو 2009)




----------



## الأخت مايا (9 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>





شكرا لككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رااااااااائع يا الاخت مايا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الأخت مايا (10 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع يا الاخت مايا
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



كوكو

شكرا لمرورك فقد اضاء الموضوع بشعاع التواضع
سلام الرب بقلبك


----------



## mero_engel (11 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميل ومتكامل *
*تسلم ايدك اختي العزيزه*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ponponayah (12 يونيو 2009)

موضوعرااااااااائع جداا
ميرسى اخت مايا
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## bent almalk (12 يونيو 2009)




----------



## الأخت مايا (12 يونيو 2009)

;1413000 قال:
			
		

> *موضوع جميل ومتكامل *
> *تسلم ايدك اختي العزيزه*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



mero_engel  شكرا لمروركككككككككك

الله يباركك


----------



## الأخت مايا (12 يونيو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> موضوعرااااااااائع جداا
> ميرسى اخت مايا
> يسوع يباركك​



الشكر لك ولمرورك
سلام الرب بقلبك


----------



## الأخت مايا (12 يونيو 2009)

bent almalk قال:


>



كل الشكر 
لك من الاخت مايا كل الاحترام


----------



## The Antiochian (23 فبراير 2015)

*لماذا لم يعد يستخدم لشفاء المرضى واقتصر على فراش الموت والاستعداد النهائي لملاقاة الرب ؟*


----------

